# One down, one to go



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

NancyCat--thanks for your great response. I had the endo yesterday -- it was a breeze, didn't even know I was put out, no recollection of even going to sleep. Thought I was still waiting for it to happen & then they told me it was over. Also, results were negative he said everything looks fine. The nurse told me he took tissue samples which is routine. The only problem was severe constipation cramping, etc. a good part of the evening & again this morning. Don't know if I should attribute this to all the overeating on the 4th or the anesthetic I was given or just the IBS or maybe a combo of all of these things.I have my colonoscopy set for Monday -- will be prepping on Sunday. I can either do the gallon of yukky tasting stuff or the miralax, the dr. said it is my choice. But now for some reason I am worrying about dehydrating from all that diarrhea. Anyone have any thoughts on this and reassurance that this won't happen. Also, does it matter which prep I do, which would be less taxing on my already stressed out insides? Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

I am glad you did okay!! I'd much rather be asleep. The prep is the worst part, huh? If you could taste that lytely stuff, I'd go with the Miralax. I used the Miralax last time and mixed it with a clear gaterade (watermelon). I couldn't taste it; the Miralax just seem to thicken the gaterade like some sort of fiber. The only thing is I got sick of drinking the same flavor, so I would try to split up the Miralax and mix it with at least two flavors. Also with Gaterade your electrolytes (sp?)will kind of stay in whack and perhaps prevent some of the effects of dehydration. Did that trilytely taste like your drinking "some type of chemical that you shouldn't be drinking" that is how the nulytely tasted.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Had 4 colonoscopies/endos done - all with go-lytely - what a mis-nomer! Miralax sounds better from what stefdoe says - Also, take your time in drinking it - if you start getting bloated, etc. just have a bit longer intervals between doses.good luck!


----------

